

Ask HN: Contribute to earthquake relief fund - sbashyal

Nepal, my home country, had a 7.8 earthquake and thousands are in need of food, care, medicine and supplies.<p>I am running a campaign to raise money for the American Red Cross Nepal Earthquake fund: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youcaring.com&#x2F;emergency-fundraiser&#x2F;nepal-earthquake-relief-fund&#x2F;344474<p>I would like to request HN readers to contribute what they can. In return, I can help you with any data science related questions&#x2F;problems you may have.
======
aslammuet
One who helps those in need doesn't need something in return.

